

Browser Notifications and Flow - wyday
http://blog.mozilla.com/faaborg/2009/03/24/notifications-and-flow/

======
quoderat
I just want a blank white page to appear when I open a new tab.

And the awesome bar isn't awesome. It's just distracting. (Yes, I know how to
disable it.)

By throwing everything and the kitchen sink into Firefox, they are making it
worse instead of better.

~~~
wyday
I see what you're saying, and I do miss the days of Firefox 0.6. However, the
minimalist browsers (Chrome, Firefox pre-1.0, etc.) aren't enough for constant
use.

Have you given up Firefox?

~~~
quoderat
No, I still use it because the extension model is so awesome. I have and
actually use about 35 extensions, as well as doing many custom modifications
to how Firefox renders pages that you just can't do in other browsers (that I
know of).

So I am sticking with Firefox, but it's just sad (from my perspective) to see
it deteriorate. Maybe it's a consequence and the right thing to do as it has
become more focused on the hoi polloi, but it's leaving me behind.

